# When to butcher



## ClintDowns

What is the best age/weight to butcher a Californian.


----------



## shan777

ClintDowns said:
			
		

> What is the best age/weight to butcher a Californian.


You should aim for 4.5-5 lb rabbits to butcher.

Getting to that weight can vary greatly depending on breeding stock, environment etc etc.

Cali's in my opinion are a tad slower than New Zealand White's.

Usually it will be somewhere in between 10-16 weeks.


----------



## DianeS

I tend to do mine around 10-12 weeks. Large enough to be worth it, but still able to live in the grow out cage together regardless of sex. 

But any age is fine. I've done older ones that needed to be removed from the breeding pool, and although tougher they still tasted fine. And I've done younger ones that were injured, more tender but hardly worth the time at that size. I have ones right now that will have to go at either 8 weeks or 13 weeks, due to scheduling issues. I'll see how big they are at 8 weeks before deciding.


----------



## brentr

I find that most of my rabbits are 5.0 - 5.5 lbs and ready for butchering at 13-14 wks - and that is about the time I'm fed up with the spilled feed in the grow out pen! (must every rabbit paw through the pellets?!) .  I've had some a little sooner, but that seems to be a consistent mark for me.  I raise Cali/NZ crosses (with a splash of giant chinchilla in one breeding doe).  My carcass weights run just a little shy of 3 lbs., dressed.


----------



## shan777

brentr said:
			
		

> I find that most of my rabbits are 5.0 - 5.5 lbs and ready for butchering at 13-14 wks - and that is about the time I'm fed up with the spilled feed in the grow out pen! (must every rabbit paw through the pellets?!) .  I've had some a little sooner, but that seems to be a consistent mark for me.  I raise Cali/NZ crosses (with a splash of giant chinchilla in one breeding doe).  My carcass weights run just a little shy of 3 lbs., dressed.


yes! Its a pain when they paw the food out. What stopped mine almost completely was putting the feeder higher where they could still easily feed, but not get the feet up in there as much. Worth a try for you to stop the food waist


----------



## sawfish99

We were just talking about this at our house.  We planned to shoot for about 5lbs live weight.  I have been out of town for work, and so yesterday I weighed 2 87% Chinchillas that are 7lbs each.  Looks like we could have harvested at 8 or 9 weeks.  However, these 2 were the only survivors from 1 litter born outside in freezing temps, so they probably grew faster.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Thanks for this post, ClintDowns! We were thinking of maybe a few meat rabbits but haven't decided yet. One question that sort of goes along with this thread: Do you butcher yourself or take them somewhere? Would it be worth the saved effort to take them somewhere?


----------



## sawfish99

For us, the answer is butcher ourselves.  The average price for rabbit in our area is $6/lb, carcass weight.  So a 4.5-5lb live weight gives you about 3-3.5lb carcass weight, which is worth $18-21.  If you pay someone to butcher and they are charging $5/rabbit, your profit margin is VERY low.  If I butcher and it takes me 1 hr to do a litter of 7-10, my profit margin is much better.

The only reason I would take them for butcher is if I had a client that wanted to purchase for use in a resturant and had to be supplied through a USDA inspected butcher facility.  In our state, I can "custom slaughter" meat for a consumer, but not for retail sale.

For home consumption, personal slaughter is the only answer IMO.


----------



## secuono

Age never matters, it's the weight you need to butcher by. 4.5-5lbs is most common.


----------



## sawfish99

I am using age as a easy reminder that I should be approaching the correct weight.  Weight a litter is born, I put a calendar reminder in x weeks out based on the history from that doe.  When I get to the reminder, I check their weight and harvest or give a little more time.
For example, the rabbit I harvested Sunday was 12 weeks old (7/8 American Chinchilla, 1/8 Flemish Giant).  Live weight was 6.1 lbs, carcass weight was 3.5 lbs.  That is right where I want the finished product to be, so I will set my reminder for the current litter on that doe for 12 weeks again.  However, I also know it may take the next batch longer because the last litter was smaller.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*



			*Fryer or young rabbit refer to a rabbit weighing not less than 1  pounds and rarely more than 3  pounds, and less than 12 weeks of age. The flesh is tender, fine grained, and a bright pearly pink color. These rabbits may be cooked in much the same way as young poultry.

*Roaster or mature rabbitthe terms "roaster" or "mature rabbit" refer to a mature rabbit of any weight, but usually over 4 pounds and over 8 months of age. The flesh is firm and coarse grained, and the muscle fiber is slightly darker in color and less tender. The fat may be more creamy in color than that of a fryer or young rabbit. The meat of larger rabbits may be tougher so the best methods of cooking are braising or stewing.
		
Click to expand...

I've done all mine at all ages less than 8 months old with great success! Haven't had any problem with them being tough. It's really up to YOU when you want to do them. Young and small or let them grow out a bit and get more meat.*


----------



## mama24

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Fryer or young rabbit refer to a rabbit weighing not less than 1  pounds and rarely more than 3  pounds, and less than 12 weeks of age. The flesh is tender, fine grained, and a bright pearly pink color. These rabbits may be cooked in much the same way as young poultry.
> 
> *Roaster or mature rabbitthe terms "roaster" or "mature rabbit" refer to a mature rabbit of any weight, but usually over 4 pounds and over 8 months of age. The flesh is firm and coarse grained, and the muscle fiber is slightly darker in color and less tender. The fat may be more creamy in color than that of a fryer or young rabbit. The meat of larger rabbits may be tougher so the best methods of cooking are braising or stewing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done all mine at all ages less than 8 months old with great success! Haven't had any problem with them being tough. It's really up to YOU when you want to do them. Young and small or let them grow out a bit and get more meat.*


I bought a rabbit at the farmer's market last week from a friend. I believe it was the doe he told me he was going to cull b/c the rabbit weighed 6+lbs dressed!!! LOL. She was still tender and delicious. I actually think the flavor and texture were even better than the young ones we usually get! B/c of that experience, i think I am going to grow my litters out until they are quite big before butchering.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

It really depends on if you're looking for size or optimal feed to meat ratio output. The time in which the feed to meat conversion takes a dive is 8 to 10 weeks. That's why people butcher at that time. It has nothing to do with the tenderness of the meat. If you're looking for more meat on the rabbit, wait longer. However, know that by waiting longer your feed to meat conversion is going down dramatically...


----------

